

Guide to Network Programming - parenthesis
http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/

======
dhotson
Also recommended: <http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html>

~~~
fawxtin
Also, also recommended (Richard Steven's code from his book on network
programming): <http://www.kohala.com/start/unpv12e/unpv12e.tar.gz>

~~~
known
One more
[http://web.archive.org/web/20041012081327/http://www.bagley....](http://web.archive.org/web/20041012081327/http://www.bagley.org/~doug/shootout/)

------
jfarmer
Wow, I first read this when I was in high school. It's still being updated?

~~~
utnick
me too, not sure how useful it is now as this stuff is mostly taken care of
for you in higher level APIs

------
Frabjous-Dey
This guide is so good, we used it as a primary text in my college network
programming course. One to bookmark.

------
otoburb
I can't believe this is still around. I used to reference this a decade ago
and it was a true lifesaver.

